# Bird pictures from Florida



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

I was in Florida a couple of days ago and managed to get an hour or two to do some bird watching. Here are the results.

Florida Bird Pictures

Enjoy
Praveen.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well you've got quite a collection of them. You know, with some of the pix I've seen on this forum, they could be used to make postage stamps - the pictures come out so good by some of the members. I've used that Photostamps to make some custom postage stamps of some pigeon pix I have. They're good to use for special occasions and it's a way to have others see our creativity. Who knows? Maybe someone will see some pigeon stamps that we send and start collecting them!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow, gorgeous pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Praveen....more wonderful and professional pictures from you! You really have a knack with photography. I liked the Osprey the best, these are beautiful and majestic raptors.

Thanks for sharing your pictures!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Those are very lovely photos, Praveen! Thanks so much for sharing them with us .. keep 'em coming!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Those are some beautiful pictures and birds, Praveen!

Some of those beaks look wicked! 

Florida does have a wide range of birds and you "captured" some beauties!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great pics.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Those are pictures of some birds I have seen in my "backyard.

We do have some of the most unusual and beautiful water fowl I have ever seen.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Great pictures!!!!!!!!!
Thanks for sharing , they are beautiful!!! ]
Karla


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Praveen, outstanding pictures. I really enjoyed them. Number 24 was a particular favorite. Caption over #26 could read "grandma, what big eyes you have".


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Those are some amazing pictures you took! Keep em coming, we can never get enough your incredible shots.


----------

